# Waterfalls of the World



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Boka-Slovenia-144 m


----------



## lusorod (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey guys I have just finished editing a vlog about Iguazu falls about the Brazilian side. Soon enough I`ll edit one on the Argentinian side too as well as paraguay nearby so on and so forth! Please have a look, like, share, subscribe. I hope you like it! Cheers!

There are a lot of drone shots here and information about how to get there so on and so forth!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

tabuleiro waterfall, minas gerais state, brazil
Cachoeira do Tabuleiro by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Gullfoss in Iceland:*

The majesty of Gullfoss Falls was made a nature reserve in 1979 by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Niagara from the Canadian side:*

Niagara Falls by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Iguaçu from the Brazilian side*

Iguaçu from the Brazilian side by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## eagleflyfree (Jul 15, 2018)

*Rainbow Falls*










Rainbow Falls, Meghalaya, India

Located in remote indian state of Meghalaya, the rainbow Falls is trully beautifull waterfall which you can only reach after a day or two trekking. If you stay at the bottom of the waterfall, you can observe almost circular rainbow in from of you. For more about Rainbow Falls click the article here.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Small waterfall at Ribeira dos Caldeirões, Sao Miguel Azores, probably around 15 meter:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Madakaripura Waterfall, Indonesia

Madakaripura Waterfall by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## khu84 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Neela Sandh Waterfall in Islmabad*

There are other waterfalls in Pakistan but the one I have been to is called Neela Sandh (Blue Bull) Waterfall. Its not as big as the ones depicted here but it sure is very beautiful. I had took some good number of pictures and videos, but currently I have following short videos of it available with me.

1.







2.







3.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Chapada Diamantina, Bahia state, brazil
_chapada diamantina by Fábio Felipe, no Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Salto del Agrio, Neuquén, Argentina*


Salto del Agrio Neuquen ARG by Hernan Povedano, en Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Hawaii



christos-greece said:


> *Akaka falls, Big island*
> Akaka Falls by goodeyesphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Purakaunui, Otago, New Zealand
waterfall by Tom Hall, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Santa Ana Waterfall, Neuquén Province, Argentina









Santa Ana Waterfall & Basaltic Cavern by Bob Guere, en Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Serra Gaucha waterfall, Rio Grande do Sul state, Brazil
Nas Serras Gaúchas by Serlunar, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Skjervsfossen, Norway
Skjervsfossen by Bård Larsen, no Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Source of Mundo river, Albacete, Castile-La Mancha, Spain

#Inspiracion BdF 53. Nacimiento del Río Mundo by Fernando Mateos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Source of Cuervo river, Cuenca, Castile-La Mancha, Spain

NACIMIENTO RIO CUERVO VII by FRANCISCO MARTÍNEZ, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Source Asón river, Cantabria, Spain

NACIMIENTO DE UN RÍO by ERREACHE, en Flickr*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Ovejuela, Spain
Sem título by David Acevedo Godoy, no Flickr


----------



## aasifch (Jul 6, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Moconá Falls, Misiones, Argentina*

Saltos del Moconá, Misiones by Viajá por tu País, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Cola de Caballo fall, Monasterio de Piedra, Zaragoza, Aragón, Spain

Cola de Caballo y Río Piedra. Monasterio de Piedra. Zaragoza. by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Cola de Caballo fall, National Park of Ordesa and Monte Perdido, Huesca, Aragón, Spain

DAV_8461 Cascada de la Cola de Caballo by David Barrio López, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ézaro fall, A Coruña, Galicia, Spain (Falls directly into the sea)

A forza da cascada do ezaro by Juan Manuel Lado Castro, en Flickr*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Benasque, Huesca, Spain
Cascada de Aiguallut by avelino crespo alonso, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Monasterio di Piedras, Zaragoza, Spain
Cascada La Caprichosa by josé luis Zueras, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Orbaneja, Burgos, Spain
Orbaneja by Antonio Ruiz, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Fagurholsmyri, Iceland
Convergence by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Geiranger, Norway
las Siete Hermanas (Geiranger) by Jose Palao Chinchilla, no Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Xiblu fall, Las Ubiñas-La Mesa Natural Park, Asturias, Spain*

*Cascada de Xiblu** by Eneritz Uriarte, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*El Chorro fall, Navafría, Segovia, Castile and Leon, Spain

Chorro de Navafria by julian serrano, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Yeguameá, Burgos, Castile and Leon, Spain (Its name in Spanish, although in uneducated language, means "mare that pisses")

Yeguamea by Javier Martínez, en Flickr*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Tengsfossen, Norway
Fall in fall [Explore #5] by Richard Larssen, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hormigas, Cantabria, Spain
Salvaje Hormias by Mariano Aspiazu, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Xiblu fall, Asturias, Spain
Sem título by Javier, no Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Fall of Borosa river, Jáen, Andalusia, Spain

DSC_0091 by Juan Antonio Pérez Muñoz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Fervenza (fall) of Toxa, Pontevedra, Galicia, Spain

Fervenza do Toxa by David Garcia, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*El Peñón fall, Burgos, Castile and León, Spain

Cascada de Pedrosa de Tobalina (Burgos) by Alfredo Moro, en Flickr*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Jerea river, Spain
El peñon by Inapapel, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Ucer river, Salamanca, Spain
Bajar los humos by Jesús, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Acquafraggia, Chiavenna, Italy
Water by Sa Mu, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Serena cave, Castile and Leon, Spain
Duruelo, Cueva Serena by Julian Ocón, no Flickr


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA GÁNDARA, CANTABRIA

Mirador de La Gándara (Soba) by Noemi Fernandez, en Flickr*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Kamarang Great Falls, Guyana*


Guyana Kamarang Great Falls by Mark Strohm, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Berrondo Fall, Misiones, Argentina*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Jyrävä Waterfall, Oulanka National Park, Finland*

Jyrävä by Olli Tasso, en Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Jily-Su Waterfall, Kabardino-Balkar Republic, Russia

















Артем Ронин (@artemronin) • Instagram photos and videos


112K Followers, 122 Following, 911 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Артем Ронин (@artemronin)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Orehovsky waterfall, Krasnodar Territory, Russia

















Роман Кокорин (@roman.kokorin) • Instagram photos and videos


74K Followers, 555 Following, 957 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Роман Кокорин (@roman.kokorin)




instagram.com


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Chachín Waterfall, Neuquén, Argentina*

Cascada Chachín con lluvia. by Jaime Castillo, en Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Tobot waterfall, Dagestan Republic, Russia


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Waterfall called Slovensk Spring Water, Pskov Region, Russia


















Russia Travel (@russia.travel.official) • Instagram photos and videos


540K Followers, 120 Following, 3,220 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Russia Travel (@russia.travel.official)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ajeck Waterfall, Krasnodar Territory, Russia

















Роман Кокорин (@roman.kokorin) • Instagram photos and videos


74K Followers, 555 Following, 957 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Роман Кокорин (@roman.kokorin)




instagram.com


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Gullfoss, Iceland:

The majesty of Gullfoss Falls was made a nature reserve in 1979 by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Impressive the Gullfoss falls !


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ekom-Nkam Waterfalls, Cameroon*

Chutes d&#x27;Ekom by Nora Te, en Flickr


----------



## battenfobs (Dec 26, 2016)

Ingleton Waterfalls Yorkshire U.K.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sultan Waterfall, Kabardino-Balkar Republic, Russia














__





Instagram







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Del


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kurkure waterfall in Altai mountains, Russia


















Алексей Ландырев (@alex_lander) • Instagram photos and videos


1,860 Followers, 506 Following, 2,374 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Алексей Ландырев (@alex_lander)




instagram.com


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Iguazú Falls, Misiones Province, Argentina*


Iguazu waterfalls by Daniel Nebreda Lucea, en Flickr


----------



## JamesFitts (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Terskol Waterfall, Russia











__
http://instagr.am/p/B_B7KHPHJZw/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Dragon's Mouth Waterfall, Russia


















🌚 жолобов кирилл (@zholobow) • Instagram photos and videos


3,123 Followers, 950 Following, 1,417 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🌚 жолобов кирилл (@zholobow)




instagram.com


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Some of Iguazu Falls between Argentina and Brazil taken by me last year....

The largest waterfalls in the world and one of the 7 wonders of the Natural World*



seba_bolso said:


> *Iguazu Falls-Misiones Province
> 
> 
> Taken by me this week *



You really get wet on the the pier of the last picture and you're not even that close to Garganta del diablo (Devils thoroat( the largets waterfall!)









































































Check this video to see a little bit of how it feels to be there











I've been in the Iguazu and Niagara's falls so far I'd like to know Victoria falls too


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Toboth Waterfall in Dagestan Republic, Russia


















Нашел себя на Кавказе🌋 (@alexskalin) • Instagram photos and videos


152K Followers, 353 Following, 1,904 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Нашел себя на Кавказе🌋 (@alexskalin)




instagram.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

chapada dos veadeiros, Goias state, Brazil
Chapada dos Veadeiros by Daniel Vaz, no Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Iceland&#x27;s spectacular waterfall, Godfoss by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Iceland:

Iceland: Falls of Godafoss by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------

